# Formula for infants NAN HA GOLD



## Lemesurier (Jul 28, 2014)

Hello, we are moving from Australia to Dubai next month and I have a 4 month old baby. Does anyone know if you can ship formula into UAE? And do any mums find the NAN HA Formula different to their countries? Thank you !!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

You might get a quicker reply if you post your desire to buy a specific product in the sticky thread about 'things you cannot find here'.

This isn't ta developing nation - if something is in demand, you'll be able to buy it. You can probably judge better about the specific brand of baby formula but formula is available here for multiple nationalities from multiple countries so I am sure you'll find an acceptable alternative.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Not that I have anything to do with humans of that age range (I made the mistake of looking at another expat website of the female persuasion that seemed to be happy dwelling on various qualities of poo/farts [_their words not mine_]) but I now know that this is a Nestle product.

Looking on the Nestle ME site briefly I could not see this product but their is a customer services department you could call (after Eid of course)...

CONSUMER SERVICES
Nestlé Middle East
For KSA and UAE toll free: 8008-971971
For other countries: +971-4-8100000
Nestle Consumer Services


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

LesFroggitts said:


> Not that I have anything to do with humans of that age range (I made the mistake of looking at another expat website of the female persuasion that seemed to be happy dwelling on various qualities of poo/farts [their words not mine]) but I now know that this is a Nestle product. Looking on the Nestle ME site briefly I could not see this product but their is a customer services department you could call (after Eid of course)... CONSUMER SERVICES Nestlé Middle East For KSA and UAE toll free: 8008-971971 For other countries: +971-4-8100000 Nestle Consumer Services


I just had a quick google and found this (it's a few years old mind, but it seems you child buy it here then) http://www.flyingwithababy.com/2012/10/baby-milk-and-baby-food-brands-found.html

But I think Les's suggestion to contact Nestle is a good call.


----------

